# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY Lights

## jansonx

Hi, does any bros knows how to DIY lighting for okanted tank?

----------


## tawauboy

what type of lights are you looking at?
the common types are fl, pl and mh.
what is the wattage and dimensions of light you want to diy?

attempt diy light only if you know electricity?
and diy light is not significantly cheaper than lights you can buy off the shelf.

----------


## jansonx

I intend to use PL lights, maybe 70++ watts..

----------


## PohSan

Hope this link on DIY lighting help, however still recommends to buy offselve then DIY unless u know what to do:
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles...p;amp;artid=28

----------


## PohSan

forgot to mention that bros orgas got lobang for DIY Light parts. Think very good service from the mouth of other bros.

----------


## HorizonVentures

thanks.... :Smile:  .

You can just PM me on wat you need and i can arrange to deliver to you. Thanks
 :Wink:

----------


## Kingfisher

Can give me an idea how much will the DIY lights cost excluding the light tubes.

----------


## Kingfisher

Oops, just saw the cost at the end of the page. [ :Grin: ]

----------

